# Bicycle Bungee



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.bicyclebungee.com/

I'm gonna put one of these on Woodcore's bike so I can keep up with him... :lol:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 11, 2011)

I kept waiting for the punchline and eventually it hit me, they're actually serious about that thing?!?  I lost count of the number of accident modes it affords.


----------



## caddis (Feb 11, 2011)

skifastr said:


> I kept waiting for the punchline and eventually it hit me, they're actually serious about that thing?!?  I lost count of the number of accident modes it affords.



I thought it was an SNL commercial. Maybe you could retrofit it for tree skiing? That would make a hilarious advertisement. Wait they already have those leashes for kids. Another invention I’m just a little too late on.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> http://www.bicyclebungee.com/
> 
> I'm gonna put one of these on Woodcore's bike so I can keep up with him... :lol:



Just saw this....very funny! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

I was wondering if you'd notice, now my plans are foiled... :lol:


----------

